# my ding dong~ bully!



## african cake queen (Nov 22, 2011)

he the greatest! bully won a funny face contest! hey BuLLy!




WHAT? LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## TortBrain (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol!!
So cute & huggable!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwwww, he just wants to take a nap!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 22, 2011)

I love the 2nd photo...


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2011)

Awww so adorable, he is gorgeous


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks everyone. i now know my boy has grown up! someone was just at my door. i have no doorbell. it was a saleman and he tired to open the NEW screen door to knock harder on the door , and my boy stopped him.we opened the doors at the same time and the salesman slammed the screen door. i thought he was gona cry! bully never barked at anyone one before! i have tears in my eyes.i guess this guy will never do that again! 'lol' 



momo said:


> thanks everyone. i now know my boy has grown up! someone was just at my door. i have no doorbell. it was a saleman and he tired to open the NEW screen door to knock harder on the door , and my boy stopped him.we opened the doors at the same time and the salesman slammed the screen door. i thought he was gona cry! bully never barked at anyone one before! i have tears in my eyes.i guess this guy will never do that again! 'lol'



ps. bully is 17mos. old and ony 47 pounds of muscle.


----------



## ascott (Nov 22, 2011)

I love their underbite....I use to kiss my bully Spike on his bottom lip, I still miss my buddy....

Beautiful brindle bully....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 22, 2011)

He looks happy!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 2, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> He looks happy!



funny you said that because he was voted happiest dog at petco and at his vet.'lol'


----------

